# anybody have any "boxwood" or know anything about it?



## phinds (Jul 9, 2014)

In doing my "wood ID through anatomy" article, I found that of the 2 "known" species and one unknown species that I have under the common name "boxwood", there is considerable confusion. The specifics are at the very bottom of this page:

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_anatomy/diffuse porous/exotics/_exotics.htm

Since there are at least 88 species from 41 genera that have the word "boxwood" as all or part of one or more of their common names, some confusion is inevitable.

I'm really interested in two things.

1) What species, if you know the botanical name, do YOU call "boxwood"
2) Do you have any "boxwood", whatever species it is, that you could send me a small piece of so that I can compare it to what I already have.

Thanks,

Paul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 9, 2014)

I had lots of it and gave it away. 
Sure i can find something in the future and send you a sample, i love your site and if there is some wood you need just ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I had lots of it and gave it away.
> Sure i can find something in the future and send you a sample, i love your site and if there is some wood you need just ask.


 
Thanks. Do you know what species you had? Do you know what country it came from?


----------



## Molokai (Jul 9, 2014)

It was from Croatia, harvested by my friend.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2014)

I think of Buxus sempervirens when I think boxwood. I got some 'American boxwood' from someone on this site, but I can't remember who it was... I also don't know the genus/species for the wood that I have. 

I noticed Gilmer was selling Calycophyllum multiflorum as castello boxwood. They mention it is not a true boxwood since it's not a Buxus species.


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

Molokai said:


> I had lots of it and gave it away.
> Sure i can find something in the future and send you a sample, i love your site and if there is some wood you need just ask.


This is exactly why this site is just neat !


----------



## phinds (Jan 5, 2016)

erik s said:


> This seams to be an old thread @phinds are you still looking? I have some that was labeled as "asian boxwood" happy to send a pic of a log i have with some bark, and send a sample, that I have milled.


Yeah, I still don't have as good a representation of boxwood on the site as I would like, so a sample that I could do my end grain processing on would be great. Thanks.


----------



## phinds (Jan 5, 2016)

erik s said:


> Ok I have your address still prob wont be till the end of the week.


Thanks Eric. If you want me to pay the postage, PM me your PayPal address.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 15, 2016)

Paul I have a little bit of american boxwood I could spare a sample or two. I harvested it myself locally several years ago. Send me an address. 
Martin


----------



## phinds (Jan 24, 2016)

lonewolf said:


> Paul I have a little bit of american boxwood I could spare a sample or two. I harvested it myself locally several years ago. Send me an address.
> Martin


Martin, I just go the piece. Thank you. I'll process it and get pics up sometime during our lifetime (it's frikken' fridgedly freezin in my garage right now).


----------



## phinds (Feb 3, 2016)

Martin, I finally got around to processing your piece. Thanks again.



 



 



 
end grain closeup after fine sanding ... definitely looks like Buxus sempervirens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 3, 2016)

Paul you're very welcome . Those tight rings make it great for detail work.


----------

